# Selling thunderhawk gunship number 108



## jake7doyle (Mar 13, 2011)

I have number 108 for sale, of the original white metal thuderhawk gunships. Comes with certificate etc in original box. All complete.

Email [email protected] with offers

i will not check on here for offers so please email if youre interested


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

jake7doyle said:


> i will not check on here for offers so please email if youre interested


I bet you come back and check this thread


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My friend had one of these and I always lusted after it.

Thing is I have no idea what a reasonable offer would be for one these days.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

jake7doyle said:


> I have number 108 for sale, of the original white metal thuderhawk gunships. Comes with certificate etc in original box. All complete.
> 
> Email [email protected] with offers
> 
> i will not check on here for offers so please email if youre interested


Well then you won't notice the fact we have people that are interested.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you should offer £250 for it, but ask for photographic proof and collect if possible, that model is pretty old and may have been lead, if its lead it may have some metal decay or if its been dropped or in complete,either way i wouldnt accept his word for it as there is no way to get replacement parts if anything is missing.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I think you should offer £250 for it, but ask for photographic proof and collect if possible, that model is pretty old and may have been lead, if its lead it may have some metal decay or if its been dropped or in complete,either way i wouldnt accept his word for it as there is no way to get replacement parts if anything is missing.


Yup, also i dont have that much money atm for a model...Or i would buy the resin one since its lighter and Won't give me lead poisoning........(Or break my foot if it fell)


----------



## jake7doyle (Mar 13, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I think you should offer £250 for it, but ask for photographic proof and collect if possible, that model is pretty old and may have been lead, if its lead it may have some metal decay or if its been dropped or in complete,either way i wouldnt accept his word for it as there is no way to get replacement parts if anything is missing.


Its complete and the photographs can be seen on ebay. As for the £250, i meant to say im only interested in real offers mate. 

http://cgi5.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll


----------



## jake7doyle (Mar 13, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> I think you should offer £250 for it, but ask for photographic proof and collect if possible, that model is pretty old and may have been lead, if its lead it may have some metal decay or if its been dropped or in complete,either way i wouldnt accept his word for it as there is no way to get replacement parts if anything is missing.


Its complete and the photographs can be seen on ebay. As for the £250, i meant to say im only interested in real offers mate. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260774229029#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

well with that sort of attitude you aint going to get very far on this forum mate


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

FYI, that link is broken. 
I'll give ya 20$.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

haha yea cause you know that thing aint gonna be a pain in arse to bring to the table top...hes got buy now at a grand,hhaha no thanks mate ill take a real vehicle....a car!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

told you he would come back


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

£1,000? Not very likely, back in the day maybe, but now that FW has one for A LOT cheaper then that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> £1,000? Not very likely, back in the day maybe, but now that FW has one for A LOT cheaper then that.


i know you could get nearly 3 for that from FW, far better quality and far easier to assemble.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a true master class in sales patter, i'll have to make notes.

- Give vague details of what you are selling, don't let them see what they are buying, and always make the customer come to you.

- Ask for offers, then insult anything you don't think is high enough.

Genius!

I think this would be a great item to own, but from a modelling standpoint i'd rather have the FW one. If i had the cash to blow the one and only reason i'd choose to buy the metal one is if it was cheaper.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Also could anyone carry this thing around???? Id take the resin any day!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Varakir said:


> This is a true master class in sales patter, i'll have to make notes.
> 
> - Give vague details of what you are selling, don't let them see what they are buying, and always make the customer come to you.
> 
> ...


I agree that this guy should teach classes!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Varakir said:


> This is a true master class in sales patter, i'll have to make notes.
> 
> - Give vague details of what you are selling, don't let them see what they are buying, and always make the customer come to you.
> 
> ...


You forget.....the Metal thunder hawk can be used as a weapon. the resin one can't. Pulls a nice metal thunderhawk out of your trunk next time your in a traffic jam


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i predict a no sale.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

As I recall the original metal Thunderhawk was £400, some pieces were quite poorly cast due to their size and it was complete bitch to put together let alone move about once it was built...( I know cos I helped build my mates for him back in the day). 

It is also a lot smaller and less detailed than the current FW resin Thunderhawk. My advice...save your money and buy the resin version. Go and spam this morons ebay advert for coming here and being a twat! :ireful2: Annoys the fuck out of me when jokers post here just to try and make a quick sale.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> You forget.....the Metal thunder hawk can be used as a weapon. the resin one can't. Pulls a nice metal thunderhawk out of your trunk next time your in a traffic jam


For a grand i can buy 2 resin ones and a nice lump hammer, though being charged for assault with a scale model of a fictional space craft would make a great story to tell at parties.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cypher871 said:


> As I recall the original metal Thunderhawk was £400, some pieces were quite poorly cast due to their size and it was complete bitch to put together let alone move about once it was built...( I know cos I helped build my mates for him back in the day).
> 
> It is also a lot smaller and less detailed than the current FW resin Thunderhawk. My advice...save your money and buy the resin version. Go and spam this morons ebay advert for coming here and being a twat! :ireful2: Annoys the fuck out of me when jokers post here just to try and make a quick sale.


£410 including postage.

I'm glad he posted tbh, gave me a chance to know what they are going for and it can always give some one a chance to buy something they really want if that is the case.

Something is worth as much as some body else is willing to pay for it.

Lay off now guys.


----------

